# Training Journal at 54 with Uncle Z



## pesty4077 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Training log using Uncle Z products*
I really didn't want to do a training log, but Uncle Z has wanted me to try his products and I said OK. I find him to been a reputable guy and decided if I was going to training under anyone's products and logged it, he would be a good choice. I was going to start last week, but got the flu bad.

I say I kind of let myself go a little, I pride myself on being lean for a guy in his 50's. I am not really into being a huge guy, joints just don't want that anymore. My goal is simply this, to look like I have the body of a guy 1/2 my age. This will be the most I taken in quite some time too. With that in mind, I still do not want to rock my health too much. I decided to do 200 MG of Test Cyp, 400 MG of primobolan a week, I will also add in proviron at 25MG per day.

I think I will train 4 to 5 days a week, depending on work schedule. I am also adding 4 IUs of Genotopin and 5 IUs of slin on training days. Since the cycle will last about 12 weeks, I think I will add the slin in a few weeks and do at 4 to 6 weeks at a time with a break in between. 

Like I said, I let myself go. I been natural for close to 4 months. My fiance from Romania is now living with me, so I had other things in life to concentrate on. If I can only get her to think about my way of eating now. she likes to make desserts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Frankly you don't tell a Romanian woman you don't want to eat their food. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the most part, they do eat healthy. I weigh 205, I say my bf is around 15 to 17%.

My goal is to go to about 215 and drop BF down to about 10 to 12%. I really not going to tell everyday about my training, but I can generalize it. I will try to log my DIET, including if I had 1 cheat day. I am happy being who I am, but I promised UncleZ I would logged this. I also like to show some younger guys, you can make great gains without mega dosing. I will take a picture now, but will show you the difference in 3 to 4 months from now.


----------



## pesty4077 (Apr 14, 2014)

I took my blood pressure and it is 117/76. Not bad for an old guy. I do imagine when I start with GH, it will go up. I plan to take Hawthorne berry extract at that time. I also with take Horse chestnut extract for veins and blood flow. Taken with this is a Multi, magnesium, potassium, and extra Vitamin C. When I start taking slin, I add more ingredients into 2 shakes. I will let you know that when I start.


----------



## pesty4077 (Apr 14, 2014)

So guys basically my routine is training every body part once a week. This is split into 5 days. M - shoulders, T - back, biceps, W - Chest, Triceps, TH - Legs, F - I train some lagging parts like Biceps, laterals for shoulders and Cardio. I haven't add cardio in, but might add 15 minutes for warm up before I train. When my BF drops, I don't do much Cardio in off season.


----------



## pesty4077 (Apr 14, 2014)

This is going on my second week. I won't really feel the good effects for another 2 weeks. I know I been dropping BF and put on a few pounds, I adjusted my DIET a lot. I was taking about 175 G of protein before, I am up too about 225 to 250 G. I want to go up to about 325 to 350 G. I do these changes slowly, so my body can adjust. So far, so good. I don't have time now, but I will post a sample DIET later.


----------



## pesty4077 (Apr 15, 2014)

So after having serious debates with my fiance, she likes to make sweets. I have been eating better. I just have my daughter and my son eat her sweet things she bakes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For me guys, sugar is the true DIET killer. I get rid of that and I get lean. Of course I bump up my protein too and eat lots of fruits, whole grain bread, and almonds, and have her cook in olive oil. This is kind of how I am eating now. It will changed when I get hungrier, I plan too add more protein and eat some more carbs around Work Outs.

Meal 1- 5 whole eggs, 2 slices of fat free cheese, 2 slices of whole grain bread (smuckers sugar free jam used), 6 oz. of Orange juice.

Meal 2- 2 scoops of whey protein, 1 oz. almonds or fruit

Meal 3- 6 oz of lean meat, 1 cup rice, 4 oz of pinto beans

Meal 4- 2 scoops of whey, 1 apple (before work out)

meal 5- 8 oz of lean meat ( usually cooked in olive oil), 1 cup vegtables, 1 cup potatoes

Meal 6- 2 scoops of whey or greek yogurt with natural fruit) I just added this meal and don't do every night yet. (will be permanent as appetite increases)

As you can see I was taking in about 235 to 250 G of protein, I want to increase too 300 with last meal and more meat. Carbs will increase too as I go on and add GH and slin.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 15, 2014)

Would you please stop posting hyper links to other sites?


----------



## pesty4077 (Apr 19, 2014)

Sorry about that, I am a dip shit when it comes to computers. I didn't even own one until I was 40. I was copying and pasting and didn't realize what was happening. Anyways, won't happen again.


----------



## pesty4077 (Apr 19, 2014)

End of second week. My weight started at 207, now it is 212. BF has dropped slightly. A lot has to do with my DIET, but products are working. Felt more strength end of second week.


----------



## pesty4077 (Apr 22, 2014)

Weight is now at 215 into about 2 and 1/2 weeks. Strength is increasing too. I am pretty much sticking to DIET you see listed. I am thinking around week 6 to add slin to the GH.


----------

